# Union Jubilee lathe parts?



## crazylilting (8 Apr 2009)

Hello,
new to the forums, i have just bought an old jubilee lathe and need to get 4-Prong Drive Centre and a live tail stock for it. I haven't been able to find much information as to the type i need. Does anyone know what type?

It also came with what seems to be a dialed tool rest instead of the type that you just loosen and move along the bed. Does anyone know what this might be used for? I was told it was something to do with pattern making.

Any ideas?

Hopefully the picture works.

Thanks in advance

Edit: hmmm the picture didn't work? I followed the instructions


----------



## TEP (8 Apr 2009)

Hi *Crazy*.

You can't post external links for the first few posts, think about 3. After that you should be OK. 

crazylilting's photo - 



PS - Welcome aboard, hope you enjoy it here.

Correct, the rack toolrest was usually a option and would have been used by a pattern maker.

Try here for the information on your lathe.

Graduate head stock 3MT. tail stock 2MT
Jubilee head stock 1MT. tail stock 1MT

I would check these sizes, also if you have the Graduate, check the spindle threads there was some small size changes.


----------



## crazylilting (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks,

i've been trying everything... arg!!!! So how was it used to make patterns?

I've heard of copy lathe's but i haven't found any information on how this devise was ever used.

Thanks for the link. So from that i can gather that the tail stock takes a No. 2 Morse-taper tail piece? It doesn't mention the head stock so would that be the same?


----------



## TEP (8 Apr 2009)

I've no idea how it was used, but it is possible to turn brass and other no-ferrous metals by hand so could have something to do with that.

If you wish to just use it as a hand turning lathe just remove the saddle and fit the banjo for the tool rest. If you haven't got a sliding banjo there are firms who still deal with Graduate's so you could try them.

PS - The earlier link I posted may help with the use of the rack & saddle.


----------



## crazylilting (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the advice on the checking the size, will do that. On my way to get the parts needed. Just wondering...

Anyone know where i can find some half decent chisels that won't break the bank? Thanks


----------



## TEP (8 Apr 2009)

I've been talking about a Graduate, your lathe is obviously a Jubilee, sorry. Maybe not as easy to get spares for but I'm sure there are still some about.

Good luck on getting it set up.


----------



## wizer (8 Apr 2009)

crazylilting":1jn3uai9 said:


> Anyone know where i can find some half decent chisels that won't break the bank? Thanks



Welcome Crazy

The Perform range on the axminster site are perfectly adequate for a beginner. I have been using these at our club and for the basics you can't go wrong. You will certainly upgrade some of them at some point but not for a while.


----------



## crazylilting (8 Apr 2009)

Thank you both

So the following would work for my union jubilee?

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-4-Prong-Drive-Centre-1-21243.htm

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Axminster-Standard-60-Degree-Live-Revolving-Centre-21297.htm

And the following for chisels

http://www.axminster.co.uk/product-Perform-HSS-Turning-Tools-Set-21761.htm
[/url]


----------



## wizer (8 Apr 2009)

yes all fine but make sure you have the right Morse Taper (MT) for your lathe. Tho a company like Axminster will change any errors, I'm certain.


----------



## crazylilting (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks very much. All ordered. MT1 as the above post mentioned that the jubilee is such. When they come i'll let you know if all works out.

The other issue with this lathe is the motor. It looks like a mess. It seems to have two solenoids wired in it. Rather then mess about with it I would like to get a three phase motor as i have three phase. What is the max i can go on the motor 1.5 horse? I was reading up on motors and it seems that four pole motors have more torque? Can one get one in three phase? The lathe says it goes as high as 3300 rpms however the plate is gone off the motor so would it be like a 1400 rpm or something?


----------



## TEP (8 Apr 2009)

The Jubilee was designed with a ½HP motor, 1½HP is a bit of overkill I would think unless you have one kicking about. I would have thought a 1HP would be more than sufficient, but what I would concentrate on is trying to get one to take the pulley and the mountings, then look at the size. That way it will just be a bolt on job.

If money is no object, you could go 3ph running on 230vAC (delta) via a inverter which could give you variable speed, but again you are looking to get the shaft size and mounts to fit the lathe.

Anything to do with the existing motor you better wait until someone with a lot more knowledge about sparky things comes along. :wink:


----------



## Jenx (8 Apr 2009)

Hi there, Crazy ...
great to see you 8)


----------



## CHJ (8 Apr 2009)

to the forum *crazylilting*

Morse Taper sizes 
Different Morse tapers have easily distinguished sizes. 
Measure at the big end (i.e., the open hole), in inches: 
· #0 is 0.356 
· #1 is 0.475 
· #2 is 0.700 
· #3 is 0.938 
· #4 is 1.231, 
· #5 is 1.748 
· #6 is 2.494 
· #7 is 3.270

The Lathe saddle and cross slide you have is a very desirable feature if you want to turn spindles or true up anything into a cylinder before proceeding to hand form it further.

It's is used as per a metal turning lathe and allows very accurate sizing of spindles and hole bores, well worth preserving and getting suitable tool post and tooling.


----------



## crazylilting (8 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone.

Hi CHJ, so this tooling post your talking about... Is it just a steel stand that holds a chisel so you can crank it across the work piece to true it up and make them all the same size? 

I kinda thought it would be useful for such a thing but it doesn't seem to have this tooling you are talking about. Would i just get the black smith to make something up that holds the tooling? What would it look like? Have you seen anything on the internet that would give me some idea's? 

The other thing i was interested in is if anyone has made their own copy attachment? I want to make one for doing chair legs. When i first saw the Lathe saddle and cross slide i thought i might be able to use it for such a purpose and possibly could if i think it through properly. 

Thanks for your input TEP on the motor size. I have a 3 horse three phase motor hanging about but i'm not so sure it is slow enough. I think it was for a table saw that the electrician said needed a new motor but it turned out he didn't know what he was talking about....


----------



## CHJ (8 Apr 2009)

crazylilting":2xu6470e said:


> Hi CHJ, so this tooling post your talking about... Is it just a steel stand that holds a chisel so you can crank it across the work piece to true it up and make them all the same size? ..



I don't know what the original tool post looked like but any engineering lathe post that will fit should do, it's a case of checking centre height and fixing bolt sizes, then browsing the machine tool suppliers or the bay for something suitable.

See Tool Postshere for pattern but not necessarily of correct size.

Tooling used is much the same as for metal turning, just the cutting edge angles ground a little different to suit wood.

The saddle and cross slide is not suitable for copy turning as such, given the appropriate tool holder and linkage made to fit on the saddle it could be used to traverse the tool along a piece but it is something that would need a considerable bit of ingenuity and no small amount of engineering construction.


----------



## cornucopia (8 Apr 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## crazylilting (10 Apr 2009)

After further inspection of the motor i see that one of the poles inside has been burnt completely out of the housing. owch! but have found a new motor. It is a one horse 4 pole three phase motor with a 19 mm spindle. Does anyone know where i can find a four speed pulley for it? The spindle on the original looks a lot smaller so i won't be able to use it.

Thanks for the welcome cornucopia


----------



## DaveL (10 Apr 2009)

crazylilting":h81np32u said:


> It is a one horse 4 pole three phase motor with a 19 mm spindle. Does anyone know where i can find a four speed pulley for it? The spindle on the original looks a lot smaller so i won't be able to use it.


If the new motor has a bigger spindle than the old one then I would look round for a small machine shop near you and have them rebore the pulley to fit the new motor, should only cost a few bear tokens. 8)

I did this with the pulley for my Wadkin table saw when I changed it to single phase.


----------



## crazylilting (10 Apr 2009)

Brilliant idea! DaveL

I did think about that but was thinking it would be wishful thinking to get away so cheaply on it. I see in the USA that they are readily available in the size I'm looking for but it seems here in the UK that 12 mm is much more common. Will let you know if it works out.


----------

